# microarchitecture type for rebuilding Core



## korino (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello!

Today *I* found an interesting problem. I want to rebuild GENERIC Core. And all is ok, but one thing I can not understand. I have a Phenom II 955. In the GENERIC core my microarchitecture is set as HAMMER. But HAMMER it is a K8 microarchitecture. And the Phenom II is a K10. Even in make.conf it is marked as amdfam10 and it is working perfectly. So the question is: what did *I* have to write there?

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: microarchitecture type for rebiuld Core*

There's no other option to choose. There's only HAMMER.


----------



## korino (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you! But are you sure? I think it is very strange to detect a K10 as a K8. Isn't it? There is a huge difference between CPU instructions.


----------



## aupanner (Aug 3, 2014)

Perhaps you need to install a more recent version of gcc from ports?  I think the stock 4.2.1 only knows about Athlon and Opteron CPUs.


----------



## kpa (Aug 3, 2014)

The CPU architecture setting in the kernel configuration is strictly for the kernel only, it is selected to be the lowest common dominator denominator so that the same kernel works on every AMD64 compatible system. Also as far as I know the setting does not select any optimizations or instruction sets, it's merely an identifier for the architecture description that the kernel uses. Compiling code for the userland does not depend on the setting but instead depends on the extensions supported by the compiler.


----------

